# Some kind of slime algae



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I've got what looks like some kind of gray or black slime alga...it forms on the edges of the leaves and sometimes will partially detach and wave in the current. It's nasty stuff.

Anyone have any idea what this is?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Maybe obvious but... it's not BGA? I've seen BGA on the tips of leaves grow off the edge of the leaf and wave in the current...


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

If it smells horrible, it could be bga. Disgusting stuff. My tank had it for more than two months. Very hard to get rid of. The smell drives me crazy. I'd rather deal with green water.

Lissette


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

BGA can be other colors besides green. It has been know to be black, brown, purple, yellow or red.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

This is what it is. Grey slime.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=6


----------

